# Is this something to be worried about?



## jimsloy (Dec 16, 2013)

What the heck is this? Is it droppings? Larvae? Or just something inorganic?

Found about 50 of them on a sleeping bag --- and another bunch on the floor nearby....

Any help would be appreciated. Not sure if it's anything to be concerned about. I've ruled out bed bugs, carpet beetle, fly, lady bugs...not sure where else to go....

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Adding your location to your profile may help narrow it down.
Just go to quick links to edit.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like some kind of seed to me. Crack one open to see whats inside?


----------



## jimsloy (Dec 16, 2013)

Cracked it open - there's another light brown ball inside, cracked that thing open and there was white stuff inside - doesn't look like larvae....


----------



## jimsloy (Dec 16, 2013)

Found in West Virginia -- corner of VA, MD, and WV.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Lay a few in a wet paper towel and wrap in plastic to see if they germinate. If they do plant a couple and they will reveal what they are eventually.


----------



## jimsloy (Dec 16, 2013)

Good pt - I'll do that - but still doesn't explain how they all got where I found them....

I guess I'll report back in a few days after the wet paper towel "trick"...


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Does it leave an oil residue when crashed?
Looks like rapeseed.


----------



## jimsloy (Dec 16, 2013)

Rapeseed looks close -- could be. My wife cracked it so I will ask her if oil was left behind... I brought 3 seeds home, and one of them has a little more "leaf" looking growth on it - more like some rapeseed pics I just found on Al Gore's internet. Interesting....can't figure how the hell they got inside in large quantities though. Also found some that were "shelled" inside -- maybe some stink bugs and flies that were inside eat them?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know if squirrels eat those things, but, squirrels can really "squirrel" away the nuts this time of year to be eaten over the course of the winter.


----------

